# HELP!!! to recover rediffmail password



## Mr.ZER0 (Mar 1, 2007)

HI ALL,

I've lost my rediffmail password and i wanna recover it.

I've used software such as ASTERISK password recoverer that searches the encrypted files saved by Internet explorer or any other browsers but, i cleanup all cookies,temporary files daily so no recovery was possible. 

Isn't there any other software that can recover my password. Please do suggest or help me find one password generator that can generate password based on about 10 keywords given by the user.

My rediffmail Id is abhishek_uvce@rediffmail.com

Please do help
THANK YOU in advance


----------



## gdatuk (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Mr Fresh Stock...try ur hacking trick somewhere else...this is not the forum Mr Zero...

(Reporting Post)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr.ZER0, dont you even remember some letters/ word you used for Password

if this doesnt help, then go here *Forgot Rediff Password ?*


----------



## Mr.ZER0 (Mar 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Mr.ZER0, dont you even remember some letters/ word you used for Password
> 
> if this doesnt help, then go here *Forgot Rediff Password ?*


 

TRIED ALL THOSE THINGS


----------



## yashved (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, you should use Rediff 's Forgot Password option if you have forgotten your password.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 1, 2007)

> TRIED ALL THOSE THINGS



need less to say, then i think its about time to open a new ID... because without that u may be need a pro hacker to get in to ur account.....


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

U require hacking stuffs for that after all that

this is not allowed on this forum


----------

